# Shop Fox dedicated mortice and tenon W1671



## Allen Roff (May 8, 2013)

After many years of being away from woodworking I am in the process of setting up a new home shop. I am interested in a dedicated mortice and tenon machine and have seen many good reviews for the Shop Fox W1671. My concern is, will there be burning because of the higher speed 3450 rpm 3/4 hp motor. I also like the Delta 14-651. Any input. Thanks Allen


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I have one for many years now, I thought it was 1750 RPM, but looking at the specifications now, they say 3450?? I would have to check again, perhaps there was a change. I have no burning issues.

Mine has done a lot of work with no issues, but as with all models in this range it has limitations.

If I would do it again, I would spend the money and get a $1,275 plus Powermatic 719T, or try and change my approach towards Domino.

If you are on a tight budget and will not use it a lot, it is a good purchase.


----------



## Allen Roff (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Money is not the issue, but access to power is. Does this Powermatic machine run on 120volts or do you need 240v.? Also use is going to be minimal right now anyway.


----------

